# Can Pigs Be fed Human Baby Formula??



## pridegoethb4thefall (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok, so I know that might sound bad, but.... I am always looking for free or super cheap ways to feed my animals, while still maintaining a healthy diet for them. 

Now I am wondering if itis ok to feed human baby formula? I would mix it according to manufaturer specifications. 

Since I read that pigs can eat what we eat, and since babies can eat it..... you see where Im going with this?? The reason I am even thinking of this is because of all the 'free' ads I see on CL for baby formula, posted over and over. I think people get it free from the hospital when they deliver a baby (i know I got 2 full size cans, AND the different companies ALL sent me huge samples in the mail, as well as coupons with huge discounts on them).

Of course seeing all that made me wonder if it could be fed to pigs as well.  I do have concerns about maybe the iron being to high in the formula? I wonder just how different it is from the powdered stuff the feed companies make for piglets being bottle raised?

Any opinions?


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Aug 17, 2012)

LOL! I don't see why you couldn't but you wouldn't want it to be the sole thing they eat.

Word of caution here, when you pick up your pig ask for a small amount of feed that the piglet is already eating. (A good breeder will give you some but if you have to pay for it so be it.) It is VERY important to transition a pig (especially a piglet) over to the food you will be feeding. If you do it immediately you are asking for a pig with an upset stomach which can, if serious enough, lead to death. Take 3-4 days to transition it. 

Chances are this piglets will be on grain already so is used to real food not just milk. Even if you purchase one bag od pig feed & only give a handful each day along with all your other food you will find that bag will last you a LONG time 

Liz


----------

